# Shooting the Samick Sage off the shelf.



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

It will work fine off the shelf. The Sage is cut to center so you may have to play with the thickness of the sideplate, to tune your arrows correctly.
Nothing wrong with a rest or shooting off the shelf.
You can get good arrow flight off the shelf if tuned correctly....as far as deer killing range goes I dont think there will be enough difference to notice, ...until you start shooting longer distances. I've used both a rest and off the shelf, mostly Bear weather rests back in the 70's and early 80's. I personally prefer off the shelf ,but that's just my preference.


----------



## Rustam Bana (Sep 21, 2008)

Curve1, thanks for a fast reply.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Many folks shoot that bow in our SCA group and there are no issues shooting from the shelf at all.....


----------



## Rustam Bana (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi BowmanJay,
In case one or more in your SCA group are using a 40# @ 28" bow with 1816 Eastons and Bear hair rest and weatherplate are they building out the strike plate and do they use a matchstick or toothpick under the rest?
If they are building out the strike plate could you find out how much it is by?
Thanks.
Rustam
P.S.: Have there been any reported complaints about this bow?


----------



## Lowmanj (Sep 1, 2010)

I shoot this bow of the shelf and like it. I have a 60# and am shooting heritage 250 arrows. I really like how it shoots. I would recommend giveing the 150's a try if you can find some cheap.


----------

